# Animatronic kit



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Just ran across this, and I'm intrigued!






I have no money to buy anything, but I wonder how much he wants for his kits?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's another kit






and one from bluepoint engineering


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

holy smokes ickie that is very cool. Thank you for posting i'm dropping an email to him right now. This looks like something i would love to try out.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just checked into the second one on the web site.This would amount to a $300 investment but you get everything to make one character with one movement. The dvd says it teaches you everything to learn how to make your own animatronic figures. Guess i will have to wait for income tax time.


----------

